# Does anyone have a picture/video of a huge commercial extractor?



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

A long time ago I saw a video of a long commercial extractor. It must have held over 100 deep frames. Has anyone seen or have a link or photo/video of something like this?

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like a young Keith Jarrett working the line.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1iCxQUmjmk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClB38S9EhZQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Qi69a7YFOA&feature=related


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

great production video!
I wonder how long it's going to be before he loses an arm turning the combs?
OSHA would have a night mare or two.

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hambone said:


> Looks like a young Keith Jarrett working the line.]


Hey, hay..... I'm still young.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks! That's the one I was thinking of.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

JZS BZS HONEY EXTRACTING



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viCTorVEXho&feature=related

360 frame extractor,2 extractors, 60 drums aday.............hmmmmmm could be all done extracting in a week or maybe increase my numbers


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow. 

I'll have mine set up like that next year.:lpf:

Thanks, that is really cool.


----------

